# Prices.costs to high?



## craigzsarz (Jul 18, 2011)

Who decides the prices on the so called Exotics mammals?
Skunks,Racoons n such like in there home countrys are far from classed as exotics.More high class vermin and problem animals.
So why and how can people price them so HIGH??!! Just to sell as pets in the UK.
Some I agree like Primates deserve such high priceing but £500 to £700+ on vermin mammals is a joke!:lol2:
C'mon surely others out there see people taking the piss selling animals at prices they do?:gasp:
I think there needs to be stronger regulation on the so called exotic mammal pet trade.As if you have got it you can sell it for what ever you like However if fools rush in and pay the prices being charged more FOOL THEM.:bash::censor::bash:


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

Its not classed as an Exotic animal if its native, but a lot of these animals which arent native to the UK such as Skunks etc... are exotic animals over as they arent a part of our native fauna.

Plus theres always the massive importation costs if they have come from the states, plus profit margins etc... Plus whilst people pay top prices vendors will continue to charge it!


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

Ermmmm ... supply and demand? :lol2:

An exotic pet is no different to any other item for sale. It's worth what someone is willing to pay for it. 

If you think something's too expensive you don't buy it. End of. Can't see a problem with that.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

this thread will need popcorn later methinks :whistling2:

if you want something you`ll save up for it.
if you cant be bothered to, you cant have wanted it so much.
and if you had some/bred them you wouldnt be selling them for a few quid would you?


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

People always want something for nothing, and love to rant about stuff they can't afford.

Things are worth what people will pay. You wouldn't sell you car for £20 if you could get £2,000 for it would you


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

People will pay for the animal they want, one of my snakes I paid double the rate I could have got one at. I payed it because I wanted him : victory:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

pigglywiggly said:


> this thread will need popcorn later methinks :whistling2:
> 
> if you want something you`ll save up for it.
> if you cant be bothered to, you cant have wanted it so much.
> and if you had some/bred them you wouldnt be selling them for a few quid would you?


 
Allow me












vonnie said:


> Ermmmm ... supply and demand? :lol2:
> 
> An exotic pet is no different to any other item for sale. It's worth what someone is willing to pay for it.
> 
> If you think something's too expensive you don't buy it. End of. Can't see a problem with that.


This is my point of view tbh.


----------



## craigzsarz (Jul 18, 2011)

*Lol*



Crownan said:


> People always want something for nothing, and love to rant about stuff they can't afford.
> 
> Things are worth what people will pay. You wouldn't sell you car for £20 if you could get £2,000 for it would you


 Who cant afford what?:lol2:

A FOOL AND THERE MONEY ARE EASILY PARTED :blush:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

cheers for the popcorn.

:lol2:


----------



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)

Well, dogs for example aren't exotic but if you want something popular like those things people carry in their handbags, you could pay a grand for it. My malamute cost £950.... and worth every penny where as Pooka my silver fox cost quite a bit less!


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Breeders can set whatever price they like. How exotic or rare it is in another country is completely irrelevant; it's what people will pay over here. If people won't pay the prices, the breeders won't sell their animals, and will either stop breeding, or accordingly lower their prices to ensure the offspring find homes. As long as people are willing to pay £500+ for an item, why would breeders lower their prices?

Unless there is a large amount of competition leading to more supply than demand, prices on any item will not drop significantly. This is just the way that business works for anything.

In some country the primates most commonly sold are extremely common - in some cases, certain primates are pests and are killed in the cities as they are big problems in regards to stealing food and items from houses etc.

So your argument about skunks and raccoons being pests in some countries but the price on primates is fine, does not really make that much sense to me.

It's how rare they are in this country which is the only thing that matters.


----------



## craigzsarz (Jul 18, 2011)

cloggers said:


> People will pay for the animal they want, one of my snakes I paid double the rate I could have got one at. I payed it because I wanted him : victory:


 your snake was worth every penny,but I dont see the attraction of pay such costs for vermin specimens
Its just an opinion and we dont have to agree on everything.Just dont see the attraction :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

out of interest, why are you posting in the `vermin section` then?

unless its to troll..........


----------



## craigzsarz (Jul 18, 2011)

pigglywiggly said:


> out of interest, why are you posting in the `vermin section` then?
> 
> unless its to troll..........


 Because we are all entitled to have an opinion.Are we not?eace:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

yes everynoes entiltled to an opinion, just find it weird that you only seem to post in the classifieds then you start a weird rant like this?

anyone can ask what they want for their stuff, if you dont want to pay it, dont, no-ones forcing you are they?


----------



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)

I do not like the word 'vermin' it is a word used by humans to describe something that is in their way. I hear the fox hunting fraternity use this word to justify the murder of these gorgeous animals. The red kite was once classed as vermin, leading to its steep decline in this country.


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

If any species on this planet should be classed as vermin it's humans. We cause more damage to ecosystems and use more resources than everything else combined!


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

craigzsarz said:


> Who decides the prices on the so called Exotics mammals?
> Skunks,Racoons n such like in there home countrys are far from classed as exotics.More high class vermin and problem animals.
> So why and how can people price them so HIGH??!! Just to sell as pets in the UK.
> Some I agree like Primates deserve such high priceing but £500 to £700+ on vermin mammals is a joke!:lol2:
> ...


If you don't think it's worth it then don't buy it, but the average price for a puppy is about £800 and the exotics are often less. 
You must also remember that the breeders paid a high price themselves for the breeding animals, and there diet is often more complicated and expensive aswell as any vetinary treatment costing a small fortune. People sell of offspring to just cover a small amount of keeping the animal, they only have young once a year and sometimes it's not a very big litter.

One thing though regarding 'vermin' and high prices. Skunks and Racoons here are not vermin, however I did have to pay 'exotics' prices for my rat to have treatment at the vet. I thought that was pretty funny considering how many wild rats there are, they aren't exactly exotic.


ETA: there is also a big problem when the price of things come down so low that everyone can have them, If a skunk or raccon was being sold at pets at home for £10 like the rabbits, lots of parents would be giving into sulking children and buying specialist animals with no research done. Then when they destroyed stuff or sprayed they'd get chucked out or handed into rescues, if they were ill people would have this flippant attitude they have now with things like rabbits where they just buy another one instead of getting it treated.


----------



## PGuk (Oct 2, 2011)

It all comes down to economics, and the value of any item is based on literally hundreds of factors, supply and demand being just one of them.

Also, since the term is defined in relation to human activities, which species are included will vary from area to area. The UK does not class those animals as "Vermin" and as such the term does not apply here.

If you desire an item, you will pay alot more than somebody who doesn't want that item would value that item at, this applies to food, electronics, oil and even pets.


----------



## craigzsarz (Jul 18, 2011)

pigglywiggly said:


> yes everynoes entiltled to an opinion, just find it weird that you only seem to post in the classifieds then you start a weird rant like this?
> 
> anyone can ask what they want for their stuff, if you dont want to pay it, dont, no-ones forcing you are they?


 Whats wierd about posting in classifieds.Also for your information thats not all i post in.:cussing:
OR do YOU only want ppl to kiss your arse and not have an opinion:censor:
See we have what is called freedom of speech 
Not here to fight over the bloody subject.It is my opinion and I can express it AND I HAVENT STARTED A RANT!AS YOU PUT IT.:whistling2:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

its only the internets.


----------



## craigzsarz (Jul 18, 2011)

pigglywiggly said:


> image
> 
> its only the internets.


 :blowup::lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i have all the '***** and 'possums you can want... they outnumber the stray cats!:lol2:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

they dont fit in a padded envelpoe though unfortunatly.
a possum sounds like fun too


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Did you read the story once where a woman tried to mail her sister a puppy? In a box, on a plane, accross states. :devil: Luckily they heard scratching at the sorting office and noticed the box moving...


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i couldnt believe it at the time, amazes me how some people get dressed in the morning tbh.


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

craigzsarz said:


> Who decides the prices on the so called Exotics mammals?
> Skunks,Racoons n such like in there home countrys are far from classed as exotics.More high class vermin and problem animals.
> So why and how can people price them so HIGH??!! Just to sell as pets in the UK.
> Some I agree like Primates deserve such high priceing but £500 to £700+ on vermin mammals is a joke!:lol2:
> ...


It's quite simple really..........................if you think an animal is up for sale then dont buy it

Simples :2thumb:


----------



## RonW (Jul 18, 2008)

500-700 pounds for raccoons and skunks! 

Wow, how many do you want? :lol2: Thats quite a bit more than on the mainland.


----------



## Stu MBM (Sep 2, 2011)

It does seem alot but if you were breeding them you wouldnt drop the price, All animals are worth what people are prepared to pay for them. If people are willing to pay £££s for a Skunk then let them.:2thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2010)

Paid £900 for honey my coati £550 for digger my skunk :flrt:
They are worth every penny. No where near as much as Martyn paid for alot
Of his boas :lol2:


----------



## Junior13reptilez (Oct 17, 2010)

That price is like the same for a dog, it isn't costly to be quite honest. Vermin is a disgusting word though and as said the only vermin are humans.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

craigzsarz said:


> Who decides the prices on the so called Exotics mammals?
> Skunks,Racoons n such like in there home countrys are far from classed as exotics.More high class vermin and problem animals.
> So why and how can people price them so HIGH??!! Just to sell as pets in the UK.
> Some I agree like Primates deserve such high priceing but £500 to £700+ on vermin mammals is a joke!:lol2:
> ...


It happens with the primates as well.
Sometimes when you get speaking to people and what they paid.
It borders on rediculas..
But at the end of the day if its something you need and you really want.
Original value would go out the window...
But how much over the odds would be up to the buyer.

But there are many that exploit the inexperianced and thats wrong.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I paid £800 for my first Sphynx kitten and tbh hes worth every penny:flrt:I get my 3rd one shortly:flrt:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

most i`ve spent is £1,000 on a dog a long time ago

would like another but a decent one of the same breed is now £2,000 to £3,000, and i just havnt got it.

in `vermin` i paid £140 for a skinny pig and £100 for a rabbit.

so i miust be stuupid too :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## stokesy (Mar 11, 2011)

pigglywiggly said:


> in `vermin` i paid £140 for a skinny pig and £100 for a rabbit.
> 
> so i miust be stuupid too :Na_Na_Na_Na:


slight aside but awww I want a skinny pig but the hubby won't budge on it, not paying that money for a faulty one, when you've got perfectly good ones already! Its not a car dear :bash:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

thats easily sorted - either get one and pull the `oooh i`ve had it ages`like with shoes
or
divorce
or
removal or `priviledges` till he caves

:lol2:


----------



## mimozine (Feb 4, 2011)

I like to think that when i am buying an exotic animal,that im not just paying for flesh and bones,i am also buying a wealth of information and experience,and hopefully back up should i need it,also when buying from breeders it has not just been a case of sticking two together and letting them get on with it,proper care costs time and money.I am more than happy to be a fool if it gives me happy healthy animals.X


----------



## stokesy (Mar 11, 2011)

pigglywiggly said:


> thats easily sorted - either get one and pull the `oooh i`ve had it ages`like with shoes
> or
> divorce
> or
> ...


:lolsign: I like them options. 

We're both quite keen on a Duprasi aswell tho, so I may go with the keep adiment I want a skinny pig then let *HIM* buy the Duprasi as a compremise thinking it was his idea all along :whistling2:


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

*Pointless.................*



craigzsarz said:


> your snake was worth every penny,but I dont see the attraction of pay such costs for vermin specimens
> Its just an opinion and we dont have to agree on everything.Just dont see the attraction :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Hey, fella, what is the point of the original comment in that case? just a case of each to thier own, pointless thread.........dont even know why i am commenting really, one of the main reasons I do not come on here so much these days.................:devil:

Dave.


----------



## suity (Aug 4, 2009)

mimozine said:


> I like to think that when i am buying an exotic animal,that im not just paying for flesh and bones,i am also buying a wealth of information and experience,and hopefully back up should i need it,also when buying from breeders it has not just been a case of sticking two together and letting them get on with it,proper care costs time and money.I am more than happy to be a fool if it gives me happy healthy animals.X


This is spot on. These animals are valuable to us and worth every penny, and because of their specialist care and upkeep we are more than willing to pay the right price to get from reputable breeders. If we then choose to breed the animals ourselves we are more than likely going to sell the babies at a similar price to what we paid for them. Most animal lovers will not spend that extra cash on themselves, but put it back into the animals they love dearly by improving their enclosures or having funds set aside for future feeding costs/vet bills.

The word vermin means something different to everyone. It is not a defined term, it is all based on a person's opinion on a certain animal. Yes in America a raccoon may raid through bins and mess up someone's gardens and to that person the raccoon would maybe be a pest or a vermin. But to many others, and especially us who keep them, they are endearing, intelligent, loving and important creatures.

I'm not sure what animals you keep, but don't you think in their native countries there may be some who also call them pests or vermin? But to you they are your pets and they were worth spending the money on.

Everyone has different interests 

I keep virginia opossums, skunks, raccoons, sugar gliders and kinkajous - all could be considered 'vermin' by some people. But to me they are a joy to live alongside. I think for most people here it's not just a hobby but a way of life. It is something we enjoy investing our money and time into, and IMO it's better than spending it on many other things we often buy.


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice one, Casey!

And, as ever, from the heart....:2thumb:


Hope you are good..........!


Dave.


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

> This is spot on. These animals are valuable to us and worth every penny, and because of their specialist care and upkeep we are more than willing to pay the right price to get from reputable breeders. If we then choose to breed the animals ourselves we are more than likely going to sell the babies at a similar price to what we paid for them. Most animal lovers will not spend that extra cash on themselves, but put it back into the animals they love dearly by improving their enclosures or having funds set aside for future feeding costs/vet bills.
> 
> The word vermin means something different to everyone. It is not a defined term, it is all based on a person's opinion on a certain animal. Yes in America a raccoon may raid through bins and mess up someone's gardens and to that person the raccoon would maybe be a pest or a vermin. But to many others, and especially us who keep them, they are endearing, intelligent, loving and important creatures.
> 
> ...


Well said Casey! I'm sure i'm not the only one who totally agrees.  

My family paid a LOT of money for my dog - a mutt. But i'm no fool, shes the best dog in the world to me. I don't care what breed she is!

I paid a lot for my other animals too but money isn't everything...

And I paid a lot of money for one of my birds...a bird that is considered a pest by SO many people in the UK and America, but these people who consider these animals pests don't have any idea about the animal themselves

...its PEOPLE who are the pests imo...you can't say something is a pest until you understand it...just like you can't say you don't like something unless you have tried it  We are probably MUCH bigger pests than any animal is to us...we take everything away from them..


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Each to their own, i see alot of expensive animals on the courier runs, personally i wouldnt pay hundreds of pounds for a snake cos its a different morph or even more for a cat thats looks like its had a fight with a razor, but then again i have just spent £450 for 30 australian litter bugs and even more for a collection of Asian snails!! i wanted them so i paid what i feel is a good price


----------



## s3xy_sheep (Jan 28, 2009)

tarantulabarn said:


> Each to their own, i see alot of expensive animals on the courier runs, personally i wouldnt pay hundreds of pounds for a snake cos its a different morph or even more for a cat thats looks like its had a fight with a razor, but then again i have just spent £450 for 30 australian litter bugs and even more for a collection of Asian snails!! i wanted them so i paid what i feel is a good price



Not even that lesser you dropped of here in september?? :lol2:


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

s3xy_sheep said:


> Not even that lesser you dropped of here in september?? :lol2:


 
Hmmmm... Maybe an exeption:lol2:


----------



## kimmeywooo (Aug 5, 2011)

I see it as adding a new member to the family, one you actually like... doesn't matter what it is or how much having family that don't annoy the hell outta you is priceless!


----------

